# trying to upgrade ports after upgrading from 7-stable to 8.0-release



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

I am tryign to upgrade my ports.

I normally use portmaster for this, and i figured it would be a good idea to do -af 

anyways, i'm getting this error:

```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/smake
	===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
	===>>> Does not compile

	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for smake-1.2.a.41 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

does anyone know what is up with this?


----------



## lyuts (Dec 2, 2009)

It means that smake is marked as not-buildable on 8.0 at this point.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

man, i thought i looked on freshports but i didn't see that...maybe i read over it because my list was so long.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 2, 2009)

Delete this port (of course if you are not using it)


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

yes, i did this.  I DO use it but i can live without it seeing as bsdtar will do basically the same thing,.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, rebuilding all my ports has turned into a 4-day process and counting. First I tried with portupgrade because something I read said to. Then it failed (forget the error). Then I tried portmaster, and it failed, so I decided to try it again. It keeps failing with random ports. Most of the time, when I re-run the `#  portmaster -Badfu` it will say it found a previous attempt and let me pick up where it left off. I haven't been at home for more than a few minutes each day for the past few days, and so it's annoying to turn the monitor on, see the compile fail, wonder how long it's been sitting at the compile fail/portmaster abort, fix the error, and restart it.


----------



## mickey (Dec 2, 2009)

mh, ~32hrs and I'm done with my ~770 ports.
The only difficulties I came across were hal and cups-base.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> mh, ~32hrs and I'm done with my ~770 ports.
> The only difficulties I came across were hal and cups-base.



Specs? Dual core, running 32-bit BSD here... least until a 64-bit nvidia driver exists... Oh, and ~1660 ports, though I just recently removed gnome*.


----------



## mickey (Dec 2, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Specs? Dual core, running 32-bit BSD here... least until a 64-bit nvidia driver exists... Oh, and ~1660 ports, though I just recently removed gnome*.



P4-2.4GHz

1660 ports? You are definitely overstuffed :e


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2009)

You should try some leaf cutting. You may have hundreds of "extra" ports (maybe leftovers from GNOME and its deps).

<400 ports here and I do have extra ports that I don't really use much/anymore.


----------

